# ZoneAlarm or Anti-Spyware blocking ads & other web page info?



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, recently, I installed the ZoneAlarm firewall to work along with AVG AV and other anti-spyware programs. Since the ZA install, it appears that ZA is preventing access to certain web pages with a "Malformed URL" error message in my "Desktop Doctor" program or preventing the display of certain web page objects within a given web page (primarily picture advertisements, etc.) on the pages that I am surfing. The browse returns the web page with certain links/photo ads showing only a red X or stating "This web page cannot be found".

Is this the result of ZA restrictions, and if so, can I change the settings to allow these sites &/or objects on the pages that I browse, or by doing so, am I inviting spyware/adware problems?

Also, the ZA firewall that I have is a 15 day trial. What happens after the 15 days? One of the TSF techs recommended ZA to me as a good free firewall.

I appreciate any insight/information on any/all of the above questions.

Thanks, JAM:4-dontkno


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds like you downloaded one of the pay versions instead of the free one. You need to choose the free one here (far right) ZAfree
For the missing ads etc look in privacy/ad blocking and click the custom button. Chose a safe site you are missing an ad from, change the setting and see if its viewable.


----------



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks, Lady. I uninstalled 15 day trial version, and reinstalled free version, but I'm still having problems with web pages & ads. Where do I go to adjust privacy/ad blocking? Is it in ZA? I don't see it there. I added a desired site to Trusted in IE, but am still getting the "Page Not Available" message for embedded ads/objects at that site.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks & G'day, JAM


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

You'll find it here, I have ZAPro but they should be the same. Also have you tried the site with just the windows firewall on and ZA turned off?


----------



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

*ZA blocking access to desired websites*

Hi Lady etal, I'm back again, because I continue to have problems with this issue. Currently, my issue is still that there are certain websites that I want to access that I believe ZA is preventing me from doing so.

In particular, I get e-mails from eBay auctions that I am involved in in my Microsoft Outlook e-mail. When I try to click on the link within the e-mail to access the specific auction (from an http://cm.ebay.com link), I get the infamous "Cannot Find Server" message.

However, I'm starting to wonder if this is really a "block access" issue from ZA, since I have also tried the following, but am still unable to access these eBay sites:

1) Turn off ZA completely
2) Turn off ZA, reinstall McAfee Firewall (use to use Mc)
3) Turn off both, have no active firewall in place

Anybody have any suggestions on what may be causing this problem and how I fix?

Many thanks in advance for your help, and Happy New Year!

JAM :4-dontkno


----------

